
Demystifying the MLPerf Benchmark Suite - blopeur
https://arxiv.org/abs/1908.09207
======
blopeur
Slide deck :
[https://developer.nvidia.com/gtc/2019/video/S9553](https://developer.nvidia.com/gtc/2019/video/S9553)

